# Whos physique inspires you?



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Who's physique inspires you and makes you want to strive for that type of body ?

Personally mine is Artemus Dolgin & Arnie

for people who dont know who Artemus is ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Andrea brazier amazing physique and off season looks just as good.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Andrea brazier amazing physique and off season looks just as good.
> 
> View attachment 119525


 Skye... you just made me cum


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah, this guy inspires me.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I tend to like the 90's look. Shawn Ray springs to mind, always loved his look.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, this guy inspires me.


 @banzi dat you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Skye... you just made me cum


 Behave u....she's a hottie though eh


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mildo said:


> I tend to like the 90's look. Shawn Ray springs to mind, always loved his look.


 Yep... i agree about the 90's era....

Gotta be Flex Wheeler....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Gotta be Frank Zane for me. Just a fu**ing phenomenal physique


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, this guy inspires me.


 fat fukkin lenny


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Frank Zane, Greg Plitt.... but franco columbo chest is something else .. sergio olivio had that huge chest but franco split in hes chest gives me boners


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Lee Hayne, and most of the guys from that era


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, this guy inspires me.


 Soon to be 700lbs ripped!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Behave u....she's a hottie though eh


 I can't help it... its what happens when you're around :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bob Paris


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

A1243R said:


> @banzi dat you?


 its that 35% guy...who wants to hit 400lb.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I can't help it... its what happens when you're around :whistling:


 We'll it wouldn't in person... trust me..I'd give u Shrinkage in seconds


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> We'll it wouldn't in person... trust me..I'd give u Shrinkage in seconds


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Hands down. Mike Mentzer


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I really like sadik hazovic and jeremy buendia.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Steve Cook, Christian Guzman & Raymond Querido


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Steve Reeves and Frank Zane


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Starz said:


> Hands down. Mike Mentzer


 Adhering to his training routine the BEST way of packing muscle, hands down. His drug regime was diabolical sadly


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Adhering to his training routine the BEST way of packing muscle, hands down. *His drug regime was diabolical sadly*


 I would have though any drug cycle would be diabolical bearing in mind your persistent crying of natty status.

Odd thing to write really.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

duranman said:


> Adhering to his training routine the BEST way of packing muscle, hands down. *His drug regime was diabolical sadly*


 Thought you was natty?


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> I would have though any drug cycle would be diabolical bearing in mind your persistent crying of natty status.
> 
> Odd thing to write really.


 Um, I think they killed him and his sibling within weeks of each other as you well know


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Um, I think they killed him and his sibling within weeks of each other as you well know


 you have a copy of the death certificates with the cause of death on them?


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Thought you was natty?


 Indeed. But his training was awesome


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

duranman said:


> Indeed. But his training was awesome


 Do you mean excessive? What was his regime?


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pretty much anyone who is bigger and in better shape than me (so a lot of people :lol: ). Especially taller guys, being 6 foot 6 myself. Arnie is an obvious one, Josh Maley is another, saw him at bodypower and he was impressive. Evan Centopani, Frank Mcgrath and Jason Huh are also some of my favourites. Too many to mention!


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> you have a copy of the death certificates with the cause of death on them?


 Oh, here we go. Perhaps he died of a smartie overdose. I know he was partial to orange ones whilst his brother preferred red...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

duranman said:


> Adhering to his training routine the BEST way of packing muscle, hands down. His drug regime was diabolical sadly


 I seem to remember reading in the Heavy Duty Journal that his regime was something like 200mg of Durabolin (NPP) a week & a couple of Dianabols a day.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Do you mean excessive? What was his regime?


 Intense. Was nothing like it at the time


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Oh, here we go. Perhaps he died of a smartie overdose. I know he was partial to orange ones whilst his brother preferred red...


 so you have no idea, are you aware his father died early from cardio vascular disease?

What was he taking that caused his death, (dosages/frequency)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Intense. Was nothing like it at the time


 do you mean his training or his drug use.

Have you heard of Arthur Jones?


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> so you have no idea, are you aware his father died early from cardio vascular disease?
> 
> What was he taking that caused his death, (dosages/frequency)


 I'm backing off this argument as I'm sure been done to death before. Trust me, the drugs killed him and his brother


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> I'm backing off this argument as I'm sure been done to death before. *Trust me,* the drugs killed him and his brother


 Lol

Why, you have literally no idea what he took.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> Lol
> 
> Why, you have literally no idea what he took.


 You certainly don't...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

duranman said:


> I'm backing off this argument as I'm sure been done to death before. Trust me, the drugs killed him and his brother


 Berger's disease killed Ray.

Mike Mentzer's heart disease may have been made worse by AAS use, but he also had a massive amphetamine habit, and I understand he was a heavy drinker as well. Stimulants & alcohol together are notoriously bad for the heart.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> You certainly don't...


 I never claimed to, it was you and your ridiculous PED bashing posts, why dont you just change the record you boring t**t.

Just because you dont have the drive to succeed and push the boundaries like the majority who frequent these forums, stop crying like a fu**ing baby and trying to bring down those who do.

Why dont you join a mountaineering forum and tell them they are all stupid because they might fall off.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> *Berger's disease killed Ray.*
> 
> Mike Mentzer's heart disease may have been made worse by AAS use, but he also had a massive amphetamine habit, and I understand he was a heavy drinker as well. Stimulants & alcohol together are notoriously bad for the heart.


 McDonalds has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IgA_nephropathy


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> Pretty much anyone who is bigger and in better shape than me (so a lot of people :lol: ). Especially taller guys, being 6 foot 6 myself. Arnie is an obvious one, Josh Maley is another, saw him at bodypower and he was impressive. Evan Centopani, Frank Mcgrath and Jason Huh are also some of my favourites. Too many to mention!


 don't buy into that ,most big in shape people you see in gyms look terrible,all out of proportion

and big waist line...don't wanna look like that mate.


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## GymClassHero (Mar 23, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Andrea brazier amazing physique and off season looks just as good.
> 
> View attachment 119525


 Fuarrrk, she's lovely.


----------



## GymClassHero (Mar 23, 2015)

The Harrison twins.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Andrea brazier amazing physique and off season looks just as good.
> 
> View attachment 119525


 That one in the background at the right, ain't she the horsey-looking narrator from Sex and the City?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

AncientOldBloke said:


> That one in the background at the right, ain't she the horsey-looking narrator from Sex and the City?


 I thought that too....plus the other one having a good stare at it.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

These two sets of photos

Mohamed Makkawy;








Milos Sarcev;


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Michelle Lewin, Janet Layug, Paige Hathaway, they all inspire me.

I would like to look like Cedric Mcmillan


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to look somewhat like this

View attachment 119566


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Michelle Lewin, Janet Layug, Paige Hathaway, they all inspire me.
> 
> *I would like to look like Cedric Mcmillan*


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Paco bautista


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


>


 Now that is just nasty lol


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

banzi said:


> Lol
> 
> Why, you have literally no idea what he took.


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Berger's disease killed Ray.
> 
> Mike Mentzer's heart disease may have been made worse by AAS use, but he also had a massive amphetamine habit, and I understand he was a heavy drinker as well. Stimulants & alcohol together are notoriously bad for the heart.


 They found 8 different chemicals in his body St the time of his death you tube it


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Paco bautista


 women dont like that, only schmos like that.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Paco bautista
> ...


I seen this guy years ago in Madrid

I was impressed with the size.

I know what my women like banzy

They Always come back for more ?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Steve Cook, Christian Guzman & Raymond Querido


 Raymond the Online Coach? What you reckon about his natty status?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I seen this guy years ago in Madrid
> 
> I was impressed with the size.
> 
> ...


 just look at all the women flock around this guy


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Raymond the Online Coach? What you reckon about his natty status?


 Hard to believe he is natty, but never the less he looks great, works hard and very humble. I love the guy. His physique inspires me the most tbh.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> just look at all the women flock around this guy


 LOL if there's a video to put people off from becoming 'big' that's it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> just look at all the women flock around this guy


 lmfao classic getbig post


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Hard to believe he is natty, but never the less he looks great, works hard and very humble. I love the guy. His physique inspires me the most tbh.


 Agree for the most part. Don't care if he uses or not, just wondered your opinion. Undoubtedly has an impressive physique and works hard.

Not so sure on his humility - albeit this isn't a barrier to me appreciating his physique. Stopped watching his videos as I had to skip through the endless footage of him showing his new car, shoes, watches etc etc.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

banzi said:


> just look at all the women flock around this guy


 What an absolute tool.

Looks like he's swallowed a bowling ball too.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> What an absolute tool.
> 
> Looks like he's swallowed a bowling ball too.


 and people ask me why I dont admit to being a bodybuilder.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> What an absolute tool.
> 
> Looks like he's swallowed a bowling ball too.


 Every bodybuilder would look the same these days, away from the competition


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Every bodybuilder would look the same these days, away from the competition


 you are right mate, look at two of the top bodybuilders in the world


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Tbh that 'tool' looks like most juicing tosspots when not competing. Bald, fat and *uckin' ugly. Steve Reeves will be laughing in his grave


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> you are right mate, look at two of the top bodybuilders in the world


 And yet they inspire people  Not disrespecting anyone's goal, but i PERSONALLY don't find it worthy.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

bruins said:


> They found 8 different chemicals in his body St the time of his death you tube it


 I can't find whatever source you are referring to, but it doesn't surprise me at all. He was a long-term abuser of amphetamines, had alcohol problems, had been addicted to painkillers and apparently was a smoker.

Then you have a family history of CVD, and AAS use on top. He did well to reach 49.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> And yet they inspire people  Not disrespecting anyone's goal, but i PERSONALLY don't find it worthy.


 Their stage condition inspires people and Banzi has picked the worst off season photos he could find. Rhoden looks nothing like this off season this year.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Their stage condition inspires people and *Banzi has picked the worst off season photos he could find*. Rhoden looks nothing like this off season this year.


 Hahaha..You know him


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> ... Banzi has picked the worst off season photos he could find.


 Are you suggesting that our Banzi is being argumentative just for the sake of it ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BTS93 said:


> LOL if there's a video to put people off from becoming 'big' that's it


 It's more about how he is behaving, I mean you wouldn't see Big Ron walk about like that. Seems a bit insecure.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> just look at all the women flock around this guy


 LOL! Was the music put in as a piss take?

Considering he didn't really do.. anything at all, that vid was impressively cringe


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Andrea brazier amazing physique and off season looks just as good.


I wouldn't of thought you look any different from that


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Are you suggesting that our Banzi is being argumentative just for the sake of it ?


 Is that wrong of me? I don't like to cast apsersions.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan Green has a bad ass physique, huge, dense, and fairly lean with great balance and is superbly strong

best of all worlds right there


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Brad castleberry crazy strong


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Dan Green has a bad ass physique, huge, dense, and fairly lean with great balance and is superbly strong
> 
> best of all worlds right there


 Love dans physique , his strength impresses me the most


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wayne Rooney's.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> And yet they inspire people  Not disrespecting anyone's goal, but i PERSONALLY don't find it worthy.


 The only thing that matters for these is what they look like come September every year. Pretty inspiring how they turn that into why they look like on stage. Although I agree most Olympia athletes don't look pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Click to choose files 









powerful and ripped!


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Michelle Lewin, Janet Layug, Paige Hathaway, they all inspire me.


 Those are some hot ladies!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frank Zane.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Rich Froning


----------



## Dayv (Nov 1, 2015)

Zyzz


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, this guy inspires me.


 big lenny


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> just look at all the women flock around this guy


 Autistic af


----------

